

Show HN: Swipe-li a three pane swipeable list element (angularJS directive) - winkerVSbecks
https://github.com/winkerVSbecks/swipe-li

======
ubertaco
Very cool, but a bit dependency-heavy. Is it possible to include only parts of
Modernizr, for example?

~~~
winkerVSbecks
Modernizr is just for older browsers. If you don't care about supporting older
browsers or are building for mobile then you can get rid of it.

